# Weird age/life expectancy question of Standard Poodle



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

So I just realized today that Buddy will be 9 in November! I can't believe it. He still seems like a puppy. Our golden retriever lived to be 15 but her last year or so was rough (deaf/blind, arthritic, etc). Our cat lived to 18. It seems like our animals do ok lifespan wise. Just wondering if anyone knows how long standard usually live? I'm reading 12-15 years but I'm hoping someone out there knows of a dog(s) living longer than that (I'm selfish). 

Buddy is active, gets plenty of mental and physical exercise, is at the right weight for his breed (55-60 pounds), and eats decent food. It's not awesome but could be worse. Like I said at age 9 he still acts like a puppy and *knock on wood* his only medical issues have been skin and ear infections.

I know this is such a weird questions but I just had a little panic attack when I realized how old he is.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I used to groom a standard that was almost 16. He didn't move very fast,and he was a bit hard of hearing, but in good shape. I think you got some years left with your baby


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

http://www.rhiannon-cavaliers.com/adogslifespan.htm shows 10-12 years. I saw what I think was a better site recently, but didn't save it.


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

dogbreedinfo.com is a great site to learn about all the different breeds.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I used to know a Mini that lived til 16. I know a standard that's 12. He's a little arthritic as well and can't see too clear (Cataracts) but otherwise he seems to be doing fairly well.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I know a breeder who has a blue male who has DEFINITELY slowed down a lot, but was still out at I believe the age of 12 running a Tunnelers course at a NADAC trial. She has several dogs over the age of 7, in fact, that are still active and trialing.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

This page on the lost river longevity site shows the average age for Standard Poodles, born after 1999, to be 11.5 years. Pre 1999 the life expectancy is about a year longer.

http://users.pullman.com/lostriver/trends.htm

http://users.pullman.com/lostriver/breeddata.htm

Just noticed yours is not a standard poodle. The life expectancies of the toys and minis are on that site as well, and are longer than the standard poodle's by a few years.


----------



## mypetdog (Oct 31, 2009)

I believe a miniature poodle can live from 12-17+ years depending on diet, grooming and general care he/she receives. If groomed regularly, fed a good food (Iams, Science Diet, Pedigree are a few) kept at a good weight (not too fat or too thin), given vaccinations and having teeth cleaned once every one to two years, they can live more than 18 years. It also depends somewhat on ancestry, but truthfully, I'd say 12-17 is a good estimate.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

i know a great poodle breeder, who up until recently still had all her original dogs (she has been breeding for about 15 years). the one who recently passed was going to be 17. up until the last few monthsw, the dog was doing pretty good. she had some issues getting up and down (but the breeder had hardwood floors which might have not helped), and def. started to look her age, but that was about it. she did take a pretty quick turn for the worst, but up until that point she was doing pretty good. 

her oldest behind that one was 14 and she looked about 9. a little slow, little sagging in the belly, but other than that, a beautiful energetic dog. her 7 year old girl doesnt look a day over 4 or 5. 

i wouldnt stress too much about ear and skin issues, since most poodles siffer from these problems. 

most well bred poodles i have met (which have been many, i know a lot of that breeders puppies) have aged really well, and not looked their age until a little while before they went. however, i have met a lot of poodles that werent from good breeding, and they (like any other breed that isnt well bred) start to look bad around 8 or 9. the worst part os how much grooming they require, and how hard it is to groom them when they can no longer stand, hear, see, etc.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys! Buddy is a standard so I know he won't live as long as some of the miniatures. Seems like you guys have read everything I have read but I'm glad to hear some real life stories of standards doing well in their old age. Hopefully Buddy will continue to age gracefully and live a long, healthy life! 

Didn't mean to seem like I was upset or panicking it was just weird to think that in all likelihood we only have 3-6 more years with him. It was a reality check because he's such an awesome dog we want him to live forever!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I know a standard who is 14 and still doing good. Arthritic, but can still get around and is happy.

I understand how you feel, Lloyd is turning 3 in decemember and when I realized that the other day I kind of paniced . . and he is only turning 3!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Seems to be 12-15 yrs. Lucia's breeder has a 14 yr. old female who looks great and has no health issues at all, and a 10 yr. old intact male, both of whom act like puppies! My Maddy and Beau are 8 yrs. old, are fit and healthy, and still romp and play - in fact, can outgo my 14 month old puppy! 



> i wouldnt stress too much about ear and skin issues, since most poodles siffer from these problems.


That's pure nonsense. Most Poodles do NOT suffer from skin and ear issues. Unless, of course, they have people who don't take care of them properly, or, who ended up with allergies because of vets who give 5-in-one or 7-in-one vaccinations, on top of the Rabies.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Poodleholic- That's great to know about the 14year old. Your 8 year olds sound like Buddy. He'll be 9 in November and he still thinks he's 1. 

As for the skin and ear issues I mentioned, Buddy's are very minor. He gets the occasional bump on his skin that my Dad freaks out about and takes him to the vet just to be told it's the dog equivalent of a pimple. That happens maybe twice a year. 

He does get ear infections, maybe one a year, this happens because sometimes when he's outside he'll rub his ears in dirt and no amount of our cleaning after that fiasco gets those ears clean enough. Like I said, this happens once a year. 

The reason I mentioned his skin and ear issues is cause I was trying to think of reasons we had taken Buddy to the vet other than for his yearly physical/shots. Those are the only reasons. After what you said about skin/ear issues being because owners not taking proper care of their dogs, I felt like I needed to explain cause I didn't want anyone to get the idea that we don't take care of Buddy, cause we do. 

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> The reason I mentioned his skin and ear issues is cause I was trying to think of reasons we had taken Buddy to the vet other than for his yearly physical/shots. Those are the only reasons. After what you said about skin/ear issues being because owners not taking proper care of their dogs, I felt like I needed to explain cause I didn't want anyone to get the idea that we don't take care of Buddy, cause we do.


I'm so sorry - please forgive my careless comment, which was not meant the way it came across, nor as a reflection of your Poodle and/or the care of him. Any breed of dog can have occasional problems! Someone else's statement that *most* Poodles have skin and ear problems, just kicked me off the edge, because that simply is not true. Again, I'm very sorry that I made you feel you needed to explain (kicking self).


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

No worries and no need to apologize, it's really no big deal. I figured you weren't talking about me (but wanted to make sure you knew we take care of our Bud) but wanted to make sure nobody else thought that  I think I care too much about what people think. Must work on that.

But really, not a big deal. And like I said, I was excited to read what you said about the 14 year old poos.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

mypetdog said:


> fed a good food (Iams, Science Diet, Pedigree are a few)



Oh goodness


----------

